# Fujiwhara Effect



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Two Typhoons entering central Luzon and it really effects the direction of the storm, the Typhoon was slated for the central Luzon region but now possibly Lower Luzon.

Various tracking links found here Useful Links For Expats


----------

